# Copy the look and feel of any site and add your innovative touch to it



## the.kaushik (Oct 11, 2009)

This is an old tutorial which i wrote long back and today while i was going through my archive posts I came across it.
 I thought of posting it here as i do with many of my tutorials. 

This should help some of the new web designers and help them create something innovative. While some may feel why am copying the look of some other site but with my 3yrs experience as a professional in this web world i feel its always better NOT TO START from scratch 

Here is the link for kick start. 
*classictutorials.com/2008/08/15/make-a-website-which-looks-exact-same-as-others-website/

Cheers!


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2009)

^^ Great trick.........actually it's a little hack IMO


----------



## Aspire (Nov 2, 2009)

Open the Site in Google Chrome, right click and select Inspect Element


----------



## the.kaushik (Nov 2, 2009)

topgear said:


> ^^ Great trick.........actually it's a little hack IMO



Thanks....
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Aspire said:


> Open the Site in Google Chrome, right click and select Inspect Element



or use the firebug plugin for firefox. Web designing is endless


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 10, 2009)

the.kaushik said:


> use the firebug plugin for firefox. Web designing is endless



Firebug is awesome


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 10, 2009)

thanks for the trick
but already using firebug.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 16, 2009)

good trick...I don't even know about firebug which all r talking about .. well will try soon

thanx


----------

